# Leatt Brace trotz Brustpanzer?



## mrbike (27. Februar 2011)

hi,
wollte mal fragen, ob jemand erfahrung damit hat?
mfg


----------



## TiTho (27. Februar 2011)

Es gibt mittlerweile extra Neck-Brace taugliche Protektoren, die passen dann auch.

Mit normalen Brustpanzern ist das immer ein Kompromiss bzw. meist garnicht machbar platztechnisch.

Schau mal hier: http://www.foxracing.de/fox-proframe-11-black-l-xl.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >>>Marc<<< (3. März 2011)

hey,
Titho fährst du den Fox Brustpanzer? Oder kannst du mir sagen, ob der einem beim fahren in irgent einer Weise negativ einschränkt? Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir wirklich einen Brustpanzer in Verbindung zu meinem Leatbrace kaufe, anstatt der Protektorenjacke. 

Mfg


----------



## TiTho (3. März 2011)

Ich fahre dem ProFrame beim MX. Beim Biken habe ich eine Protektorenweste an.

Er sitzt aber sehr gut und schränkt die Bewegungsfreiheit nicht ein. Ob Du mit dem LeattBrace zurecht kommst muss Du testen.


----------



## >>>Marc<<< (3. März 2011)

Die Brustpanzer trägt man eig über dem Trikot, oder? Das Teil soll ja zum Leatbrace passen.
Trägst du zu der Protektorenjacke ein lb? Wenn ja, welche jacke hast du?
Entschuldige die Fragen!


----------



## TiTho (3. März 2011)

>>>Marc<<< schrieb:


> Die Brustpanzer trägt man eig über dem Trikot, oder?



Ja



>>>Marc<<< schrieb:


> Das Teil soll ja zum Leatbrace passen.
> Trägst du zu der Protektorenjacke ein lb? Wenn ja, welche jacke hast du?
> Entschuldige die Fragen!



Nein beim biken trage ich kein LB. Sorry das war nicht klar formuliert ;-)

Ich trage diese Jacke: http://www.foxracing.de/fox-titan-sport-jacket-black.html


----------



## Mr.A (3. März 2011)

der oben verlinkte Hartplastik Brustpanzer in erster Linie ein Schutz vor aufgewirbelten Steinen, also für MX sinnvoll.
Für den MtB Bereich total nutzlos, da keine Polsterung bzw Schlagdämpfung dran ist.


----------



## TiTho (3. März 2011)

Mr.A schrieb:


> der oben verlinkte Hartplastik Brustpanzer in erster Linie ein Schutz vor aufgewirbelten Steinen, also für MX sinnvoll.
> Für den MtB Bereich total nutzlos, da keine Polsterung bzw Schlagdämpfung dran ist.



Das ist so nicht ganz korrekt. Der Panzer hat umlaufen Schaumstoofpads, die Kräfte aufnehmen können. Zudem verteilen sich spitze Stöße über die Schale gleichmäßig auf eine große Fläche. 

Natürlich kann der Panzer nicht die Bereiche Schützen die eine Jacke schützt (Steiß, Arme, Schultern). Das kann aber kein "Brustpanzer" wonach der Threadersteller gefragt hat.

Nutzlos ist er also sicher nicht, aber eine Jacke bietet mehr Schutz, ist aber eben mit LB nicht gut zu tragen.


----------



## Mr.A (3. März 2011)

die Schaumstoofpads bringen halt auch nicht viel.
Aber sicher besser als kein Schutz.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. März 2011)

Ich würde keinen Brustpanzer für DH nutzen wollen einfach aus dem Grund weil ein Brustpanzer für einen anderen Bereich und anderen Schutz konzipiert ist. Bei MX ist der Steinschlagschutz sehr wichtig, ausserdem das sich stumpfe Kräfte verteilen wenn man z.B. aufs Lenkerpolster knallt oder auf die Erde fällt.

Stürze auf spitze Gegenstände wie Steine oder ein Baum mit herausstehendem Ast gibt es bei MX zu 99% nicht denn dann würde es Enduro heissen.

Viele Leute beschäftigen sich nicht mit den möglichen Einstellungen die ein LB bietet - hier wird nicht selten schnell negativ gesprochen derweil liegt der Fehler weder am SJ noch am LB sondern am Nutzer.

Wenn jemand ein leichtes SJ will soll er sich mal die neuen Ufo Ultralight Safety Jackets und Safety Weste anschaun.


----------



## >>>Marc<<< (6. März 2011)

Dann bin ich da scheinbar zu dumm zu sorry. Scheinbar haben mehrere das Problem..
Aber ich habe Bilder gemacht und werde sie die Tage hochladen.

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. März 2011)

>>>Marc<<< schrieb:


> Dann bin ich da scheinbar zu dumm zu sorry. Scheinbar haben mehrere das Problem..
> Aber ich habe Bilder gemacht und werde sie die Tage hochladen.
> 
> Mfg



Niemand hat gesagt das Du oder sonst wer dumm ist!

Ein Neck Brace ist ein komplexes System mit im Falle von Leatt sehr sehr vielen Einstellmöglichkeiten die leider nicht perfekt für Laien beschrieben sind. Da kann man schon mal vergessen das man den Winkel oder Keil nicht nur in die eine Richtung montieren kann sondern auch in die andere. 

Wer aber täglich damit umgeht weis das und sieht manches auf den ersten oder zweiten Blick.


----------

